# EMBALSES.NET > General >  pantanos con desagüe

## juligan

un enlace curioso:

http://www.fogonazos.es/2007/02/el-m...del-mundo.html

Si no se pueden poner externos editarlo y ya vere como busco fotos por mi cuenta, pero la verdad es que son impresionantes algunos

----------


## sergi1907

Realmente impresionante :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## juligan

yo el primero ya lo conocia, habia salido en la FHM pero solo una foto no tan detallado, aqui en españa pone que hay uno pero no tan impactante

----------


## Xuquer

> un enlace curioso:
> 
> http://www.fogonazos.es/2007/02/el-m...del-mundo.html
> 
> Si no se pueden poner externos editarlo y ya vere como busco fotos por mi cuenta, pero la verdad es que son impresionantes algunos


  De momento se pueden poner enlaces, no hay problema  :Wink: 

Impresionante el agujerito  :EEK!:

----------

